# Jar signieren



## Guest (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Jetzt tu ich schon zwei Tage dran rum zu versuchen meine Jar für webstart zu signieren.
Ich hab alles so gemacht wie in den ganzen Erklärungen.
Und wenn ich den Jarsigner mit -verify aufrufe sagt er mir daß es verifiziert ist und daß ich nur ein Zertifikat für sechs Monate genommen hab.
Wenn ich nun aber die Jar auf meinen Server lad und starte zeigt er mit immernoch unter dem Fenster den Balken mit "Java Application Window" was ja ein Zeichen dafür ist daß es nicht signiert ist oder.

Kann mir von euch einer vielleicht auf die Sprünge helfen was ich übersehen hab?Danke


----------



## EOB (24. Mai 2007)

wenn er sagt, es ist signiert, dann stimmts auch. die 6 monate sind die standardzeit....hat man meistens.  geht das applet denn? warum musst du es signieren?

grüße


----------



## Gast (24. Mai 2007)

laufen tut alles wunderbar.
find nur eben den angesprochenen Balken unter den Fentern mit "Java Applikation Window" mehr als störend, desswegen wollt ich es signieren weil ich irgendwo im Forum auf java.net gelesen hab daß der Balken von der fehlenden Signatur herrührt.


----------



## EOB (24. Mai 2007)

also ich würde ein jar nicht signieren, wenn ich nicht wegen irgenwelcher features müsste. keine ahnung, ob die statusleiste dann verschwindet...ich denke aber nicht. ich würde das fenster, was die nutzer dann sehen viel störender finden, als die statusleiste.

grüße


----------



## Gast (24. Mai 2007)

siehst, damit wären wir dann gleich bei dem Problem daß dieses Abfragefenster ebenfalls nicht kommt.
hmm..ich verstehs nicht 
naja, hilft wohl nicht.


----------



## EOB (24. Mai 2007)

aber starten tut es wie gehabt?


----------



## Gast (24. Mai 2007)

startet ganz normal, also wie schon vor meinem Signierversuch.
Laufen auch alle Teile des Programms, wobei ich keinen Dateizugriff oder sowas hab.


----------



## Gast (24. Mai 2007)

arg...das is mir jetzt a bissl peinlich, nachdem ich jetzt mal meinen browser-cache geleert hab kommt auch die warnung, und der balken is nimmer da.

Vielen Dank dir trotzdem EOB


----------

